# Waders



## fountain (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm needing new waders and haven't kept up with the technology that's came along in the wader dept.  

Lacrosse and Drake have gotten my attention.  I will most likely only use them local only. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## michaellee84 (Dec 26, 2016)

Cabelas super mag waders are really good. LaCrosse is good also. Drake is high and quality isn't as good as the other two


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 26, 2016)

Cabelas breathables will never back to neoprene ever again.


----------



## flloridaboy101 (Dec 26, 2016)

game winners 800 hybrids I use them woke great down here. academy sports has them and I think they got them on sale


----------



## hrstille (Dec 26, 2016)

TJ you will definitely want to get breathable waders if you plan on hunting around here. Cabelas has some good ones and banded will be top of the line


----------



## CaptPaul (Dec 26, 2016)

LL Bean Breathable Waterfowler Pro's.    The best waders on the market, they aren't the cheapest but with their customer service and 100% guarantee its hard to beat.   I love mine and when they get a hole I will make a phone call to bean and they will make it right.


----------



## fountain (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok..yea heath, definitely need breathables.  Which model of the cabelas waders?


----------



## hrstille (Dec 26, 2016)

I think cabelas only has one model of breathable. They will have different sizes. Reg, tall, stout.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 26, 2016)

banded breath able


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 27, 2016)

flloridaboy101 said:


> game winners 800 hybrids I use them woke great down here. academy sports has them and I think they got them on sale



I bought a pair of these this year and I can't say enough good about them. They have lived up to every expectation so far. We'll see how they do in the long term, but so far they are spot on.


----------



## fastball_24 (Dec 27, 2016)

I definitely like to say the banded breathable waders.  I went ahead and got the insulated ones since I plan on making some trips to Arkansas.  They wear good I have actually wore mine a few times to deer hunt.


----------



## MuXi115 (Dec 27, 2016)

Another vote fore Banded Redzone breathable waders. I got the insulated and they fit like a really comfy pair of bibs. My only complaint is the boot is not really wide and I have a wide foot so it's a snug fit with heavy socks. But the rest of the waders have tons of room. I sat and watched tv in them on the couch the first hour I got them. Kinda forgot I had them on.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ive got a pair of $50 "mad dog" ducks unlimited waters. Had them for 8 years and they are holding up great. They probably don't have the insulation that the nicer waders have, but this is Georgia and it don't get too cold. You can always get a pair of the high dollar Drake, lacrosse, etc and fit in with the hip crowd.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I bought a pair of these this year and I can't say enough good about them. They have lived up to every expectation so far. We'll see how they do in the long term, but so far they are spot on.



I agree with this also. Had mine for 2 seasons and I'd buy them again tomorrow if I had too. They were on sale but not sure if they still are. No complaints with them at all


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 27, 2016)

The Game Winner hybrids are on sale but don't have my size.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 27, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> The Game Winner hybrids are on sale but don't have my size.



Three of my hunting buddies have these.  These will likely be what I get whenever I have to replace my current pair.


----------



## RES17CUE (Dec 28, 2016)

I love my game winner hybrid 800's. the best thing for me is that there is an academy 2 minutes from the house. Wore a hole in my last pair, went to academy and exchanged them for a new pair with no hassle.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2016)

Love my Banded breathable lined waders.  Very comfortable and warm.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Dec 28, 2016)

I use the cabelas/ herters 3mm neoprene waders are they have been good for 2 seasons. Just warm enough for the really cold morning but not too hot on the warm days.  And for $120 I'll try anything twice


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Dec 28, 2016)

Don't waste your money on Drake waders bought a pair when they came out  within 4 hunts had wet legs called and had to fuss with the woman on the phone got another pair shipped to the house and by the end of the Eason they were leaking too


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2016)

I have a pair of Columbia waders.  I like waders with velcro straps rather than buckles.  These look just like the last pair I got from Cabelas and seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 31, 2016)

Texas Fowler.com any waders you want are need best price any where.I called him and he's was great to deal with and has LOTS of gear. Save me money  ($85.00) on the pair I ordered.


----------



## fountain (Jan 2, 2017)

I tried on a pair of Drake equwader 2.0 in a 10 this morning.  I generally wear a larger boot, but the 10 fit best and was still a tad big, but will work.  They were stout models though, and were too big, but I just wanted to see what size is needed.

If I went with the banded, I'm guessing I would order the 10 as well.  Does anyone know how close the Drake and banded sizes would be?


----------



## amfugl (Jan 2, 2017)

The Drake waders are on sale right now on Mackspw.com. I only wear the Macks big ditches which are made by lacrosse.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2017)

Red head has a new pair of breathable insulated waders out now.  Called the Big Cypress. Look pretty good, but only about $20 cheaper than the banded waders. Still haven't been able to pull the trigger on the banded ones due to their flat bill front man.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 17, 2017)

Game Winner Hybrids are on sale now for 79.99, with size 10 and 11 available on line.


----------



## BRADL (Jan 19, 2017)

The new Drake breathable waders are 1200 grams and comfort level is awesome.


----------



## jowens2156 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cabelas all the way. I've got a pair of Supermags that are on their 8th season now and still no leaks. I also have a pair of the light neostretch waders that are only 3mm with 600g in the boot. These work well for teal and early season if you dress light underneath and also go well into the season with good layering.

Drake = trash


----------

